# ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute



## Rustleerx (28. April 2018)

Abend an die Gemeinde

Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach zwei High End Ruten zum Match angeln. Zum einen zwischen 3.30-3.70m sowie nach einer Rute zwischen 4.20-4.60m. 

Geangelt wird auf fließend sowie stehendem Gewässer, im Verhältnis 70/30 stehend/fließend. 

Das WG soll max. 35Gr betragen, was eigentlich auch schon zu viel des Guten ist - allerdings gut für Sbiro & Waggler.

Ich habe mich nun schon des öfteren in diesem Bereich eingelesen, finde jedoch keine passenden Thread‘s zum genannten Thema. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den High End Ruten, und könnte mir Empfehlungen aussprechen? 

LG


----------



## Minimax (28. April 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*



Rustleerx schrieb:


> Abend an die Gemeinde
> 
> Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach zwei High End Ruten zum Match angeln. Zum einen zwischen 3.30-3.70m sowie nach einer Rute zwischen 4.20-4.60m.
> 
> ...



Nabend Rustleerx,
und herzlich willkommen im Forum!
Ganz wichtig im vorab zur konkreten Frage: Was ist denn das Deep End deiner Brieftasche? Denn daran hat das high sich sich am Ende ja zu orientieren.
Möchtest Du denn eine Rute/ zwei Ruten fürs Sbirolinofischen oder für Waggler? Solls
am Ende ne glorifizierte Forellenteichrute sein, oder etwas um Weissfische im Minutentakt zu anden?
Am Besten wärs, Du könntest noch einige Angaben machen,
insbesondere hinsichtlich des/der Zielfisch(e). Wenn Du alles etwas präzisierst werden
 die üblichen Verdächtigen hier Dir was auf den Leib schneidern, da bin ich sicher.


----------



## Rustleerx (28. April 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

Schönen Morgen,

Ja klar, natürlich kann ich es noch präzisieren.

Das Deep End der Brieftasche setze ich großzügig bei 400€ pro Rute an. 

Hauptsächlich wird auf Forellen gefischt, sodass mein Forellenset nun vollständig ist. Allerdings sollten sie auch keine Probleme mit einem Fremdbiss bekommen, sprich kleine bis mittlere Weißfische. 

Meine Frage dazu, wo genau wird denn zwischen einer reinen Matchrute und einer Forellenrute entschieden? 

Hoffe dass ganze nun ein wenig einfacher gestaltet zu haben.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. April 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

Moin,für deine ,,Zielfische" wirst du kein Wfg von 35 g brauchen.
Eine High End Match bis 20g erfüllt deine Anforderungen mehr als üppig und die Stöcke haben enorme Kraftreserven wenn der Fall x eintritt.

Standartlänge zwischen 3,90 und 4,20m.
Je nachdem was du für Schnurdurchmesser verwenden willst solltest du aber von einer Matchrute Abstand nehmen.
Mehr als ne 0,18er fischt man mit den Stöcken eher nicht.


----------



## Rustleerx (28. April 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

Momentan ist eine Grey’s mit 3,0m Länge im Einsatz. Wurfgewicht bis 12Gr und einer 0,20 Mono Schnurr. 

Wäre kein Problem mit einer 0,18er oder darunter zu fischen. 
Mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Länge, und da ich öfters eine Weile die Rute halte - um das Gewicht. 

Was wären denn Empfehlungen in diesem Segment ?


----------



## gründler (28. April 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

http://www.drennantackle.com/products/rods/drennan/matchpro-float-rods/

Traummatchen,leicht schnell....einfach selbst erleben.

Habe 2 Stk der Serie und habe sie  hier schon öfter empfohlen,leider hat die kaum jemand im Laden stehen,ich habe sie mir damals in Bremen auf der Messe geschossen,da war sie noch teurer wie heute.

#h


----------



## Kochtopf (28. April 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

"Drennanruten machen glücklich"
- Andal, weisester aller Männer


----------



## Rustleerx (28. April 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

Die Drennen MatchPro Ultralight habe ich mir auch schon angesehen. Allerdings fand ich leider keine richtigen Erfahrungen dazu. 

Dennoch wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, diese Serie zu testen. 

Wie sieht es im Bereich, Sportex, Daiwa und co. aus ?


----------



## gründler (28. April 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

Ultralight 14ft

Bei kleinen fischen arbeitet nur der Spitzenteil,bei größeren wird sie leicht Parabolisch bei ganz großen macht sie nen schönen perfekten halb kreis aber hat trotzdem Power ohne ende und puffert schläge perfekt ab.
Sie ist sehr steif und wabbelt nicht.Die 4.20er ist mit ner 2000-3000er Rolle perfekt ausbalanciert,muss man am besten im Laden nen paar dran schrauben um zu gucken wie sie sich verhält,
je nach Rollengewicht.
Die Rute selbst ist sehr leicht und man merkt nicht das man 14ft in der Hand hat.

Ich gehe damit gezielt Karpfen Stippen und bis 24 Pfd hat sie schon rausgekurbelt.
Wie gesagt kann die immer und immer wieder empfehlen.

|wavey:


----------



## Minimax (28. April 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

Ich empfehle auch ne Drennan, nämlich die Acolyte Plus. Die ist meine persönliche Lieblingsrute. Beim Trotten ist mir das Gewicht ebenfalls sehr wichtig. Sie ist extrem leicht (150g), aber auch knackig und erlaubt eine Kontrolle der Pose und das schnelle Abheben der Schnur auch über weite Distanzen.
Schnüre bis 18er sind kein Problem. Wenn nötig, kann man auch sehr bestimmt größeren Fischen gutes Benehmen aufzeigen. Kleinere Fischen machen aber immer noch Spass.
Schade, ich hätte gerne mal die empfohlene Matchpro in den Händen zum Vergleich, die ist bestimmt auch ganz wunderbar.
Beide Modelle gibt es ja in verschiedenen Längen.

Hochwertige, bzw. hochpreisige Ruten mit entsprechend niedrigem Gewicht werden z.B. noch von Sensas oder Tricast hergestellt- vielleicht lohnt sich eine Recherche in der Richtung. Es gibt bestimmt auch viel gutes für geringeres Geld.
Eine Floatrute von Sportex hielt ich einmal in Händen, sie wirkte in dem kurzen Augenblick etwas schwer bzw. leicht prügelig- aber das war nur eine Momentaufnahme


----------



## Pikepauly (28. April 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

Für das Budget für eine gibt es 2 Sportex Exclusive Match. 
Ich wüsste nicht wie man eine Matchrute besser bauen sollte?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. April 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*



Rustleerx schrieb:


> Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach zwei High End Ruten zum Match angeln. Zum einen zwischen 3.30-3.70m sowie nach einer Rute zwischen 4.20-4.60m.


Bei Shimano im Katalog lungert (lockt micht direkt) ganz oben die Ultegra rum, ich glaube rhinefisher empfiehlt die auch ...
Das ist so die Oberkante von leicht in den üblichen Längen 12 13 14. Bis 14ft = 4,2m ist das Angebot der 3tlg Stecken gut.
Bei Daiwa sieht es vergleichweise mau im Katalog aus. :g

Match heißt sehr kleine Beringung, das ist leider nicht universal für stärkere Schnüre zu gebrauchen, selbst eine 0,18 bremst schon.

Für erheblich länger als 14ft würde ich auch nach dünnen Teleruten (Sbiro um 30g) mit *gebundenen* Ringen schauen, die sind unten-rum viel Durchmesser-stärker, damit steifer und exakter über die Länge und sogar kürzer im Transport, 1m bis 1,20m etwa zusammengeschoben. 
Shimano verbaut inzwischen sogar die PacBay Minima Stahlringe ohne Keramik, für Mono durchaus klasse.

Ich habe nur eine 3tlg Match 5m, die war aber eigentlich nicht brauchbartrotz ehemals sündteuer, habe ich schon kräftig dran rum geschnippelt und angepasst, gen 4,60m, ist immer noch nicht fertig, muss wohl noch ein Solitip rein. Das Schwibbeln und Schwabbeln solcher werksmäßigen Rute und Spitze ist untauglich! 
Vergleichsmäßig ist eine relativ günstige langgeteilte DAM Bolo-Tele von 5m eine ganz andere Leistungsklasse, da setzt man alles mit um.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. April 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Für das Budget für eine gibt es 2 Sportex Exclusive Match.
> Ich wüsste nicht wie man eine Matchrute besser bauen sollte?


Hast Du was davon, bin ein Stück am zweifeln, ob deren eigene Katalog-Gewichtsangaben für die Medium -20g stimmen ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Rustleerx (28. April 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

So war gerade im Laden und habe die Sportex gehalten, allerdings bin ich nicht davon überzeugt. Das einzig worauf ich mich festgelegt habe ist die Länge, da bleibe ich bei 4,20m.

Im Raum steht also gerade nur die Drennan, leider führt sie wirklich niemand aus der Nähe.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. April 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

Von wo kommst du denn?


----------



## Kochtopf (28. April 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

Ansonsten bringe ich die 14' Drennan Acolyte ins Spiel. Freund Minimax ist ihr, iirc, verfallen.


----------



## Minimax (28. April 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ansonsten bringe ich die 14' Drennan Acolyte ins Spiel. Freund Minimax ist ihr, iirc, verfallen.



Ich wies bereits darauf hin- allerdings in 13' und ganz wichtig die Plus, nicht die Ultra (die ist etwas sehr fein). Für die lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer:k, aber es sind ja schon viele gute Vorschläge gemacht worden.
 Wenn man als Vorgabe eine wirklich niedriges Gewicht festsetzt, gelangt man eigentlich in Regionen wo auch der Rest stimmt- echten Murks gibts da nicht mehr.


----------



## Rustleerx (28. April 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

Komme aus dem Raum Stuttgart, genau mittig zwischen Ulm und Stuttgart. So habe ich gleich ein paar Läden zur Auswahl.

Ja dann versuche ich es aufjedenfall einmal mit den Drennan-Ruten und werde sie mir bestellen. 

Bericht wird folgen


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

Hi!
Alternativ würde ich mir mal die Browning Sphere mit der eingespleissten Spitze anschauen.
Durfte ich mal 10 Min. probefischen - endlos lang und wiegt nichts... .
Wenn man tatsächlich mit mehr als 450cm fischen möchte, kenne ich nichts besseres - es sei denn 5m Bolo, aber das ist dann eindeuteig eine Frage von Geschmack und Geld; während ne richtig gute Bolo für unter 200€ zu bekommen ist, kostet die Sphere fast das Doppelte.. .
Petri#h


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

In dem Bereich fische ich eine Tricast Diamond Match in 15 Fuß. Sehr schöne und leichte Matchrute. 

Leider sind Tricast Ruten in Deutschland inzwischen fast nicht mehr zu bekommen, in England aber immer noch sehr beliebt. 
http://www.westontackle.co.uk/rods/tricast.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4DuJTGT4bo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

Tricast ist auch was GUTES....#6#6


----------



## Tricast (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

Die Matchruten von RIVE sind auch sehr zu empfehlen.


Gruß Heinz


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Tricast ist auch was GUTES....#6#6



 Verry britsh halt. :l
 Zur Zeit des aufkommenden Karpfenboom in jedem gut sortierten Angelladen zu bekommen, heute hier in Deutschland fast nicht mehr, kenne zumindest keinen Anbieter für Tricastruten in D



Tricast schrieb:


> Die Matchruten von RIVE sind auch sehr zu empfehlen.


 
 Empfiehlt der User mit dem Nicname "Tricast".


----------



## dieangeln (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

Drennan hat auch gute Matchruten.


----------



## nomartini (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

Habe selbst letztes Jahr mit dem Angeln begonnen und seitdem sehr viel auf Grund und auch auf Pose gefangen - Rotaugen, Schleien oder Karpfen - alles kein Problem für meine Daiwa Aqualite Power Float in 3,90m.

Da du ein geringeres WG möchtest, kann ich dir nur die Sensor Float ans Herz legen.

http://m.pro-fishing.de/item/3236373838

Sie mag preislich vielleicht keine High End Rute sein, doch die Aktion und die Verarbeitung der Power Float zumindest, ist einfach nur geil.
Habe 5 Ruten und die Power Float fische ich mit Abstand am liebsten.
Mehr braucht man nicht und ist meiner Meinung nach unnötig...

VG


----------



## Saarhunter (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

Mahkzeit,


bei Handgebauten kannst auch mal nach der Powerfloat Serie von Harrison schauen, hab mir vor ein paar Jahren eine mit 4,20 aufbauen lassen, sehr schlank, mega Power im Rückrad und macht einfach nur Spaß bei größeren Fischen!


mfg 

Sascha


----------



## Minimax (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*



Saarhunter schrieb:


> Mahkzeit,
> 
> 
> bei Handgebauten kannst auch mal nach der Powerfloat Serie von Harrison schauen, hab mir vor ein paar Jahren eine mit 4,20 aufbauen lassen, sehr schlank, mega Power im Rückrad und macht einfach nur Spaß bei größeren Fischen!
> ...



Das finde ich sehr interessant- wie hoch ist das Gesamtgewicht der Rute, und wie ist die Beringung gestaltet?
hg
Minimax


----------



## knutwuchtig (3. August 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

mein Favorit ist die Tubertini Tatanka bzw  die Tubertini T Match 3 . 4,20 m, semiparabolische aktion . Gewicht 190 g preislich ca 180 öchsle


----------



## Tricast (3. August 2018)

*AW: ,,High-End‘‘ Matchrute*

Wie schon gesagt würde ich mir auch die Rive anschauen. R-Slider Design Ref. 017770; 4,20; 154 gr.; 8 bis 16 gr. Wurfgewicht; 14 Ringe. Ausstattung kompl. Fuji und Toray Carbon.


Gruß Heinz


----------

